# Practice Between Lessons, Advice?



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

For me personally, I try to take in as much knowledge as possible in between lessons. Talking to other riders about anything and everything. Reading this forum and seeing what others are having trouble with and what other members are suggesting. Even if it doesn't apply to you, it may at some point. Watching countless videos on YouTube of stuff I'm currently working on and know I will be working on. You can learn SO MUCH from watching other riders, whether in person or on YouTube. Ask to sit in some intermediate lessons at your barn, just to see what they are doing and make mental notes of everything. I also read as many books as I can, although my favourite are the US Pony Club Manuals! The main thing is to take in as much knowledge as possible. Ask as many questions as you need too!

Make notes after every lesson and review notes before every lesson. As soon as I dismount after a lesson, I make quick notes on my iPhone of what I had trouble with and what tips the instructor gave. I will then review those notes at home and make new notes and study them prior to mounting at my next lesson. It doesn't have to be long or anything, most of my notes are very short phrases as gentle reminders of what needs to be done. For example, I sometimes look down so at the top of my notes I have "Eyes Up! Always Up!" ... silly but I think it helps. 

Don't worry about what other riders are doing. I'm also an adult rider and had the same concerns, I didn't like riding around other people because they were so much better than me and I always felt self conscious. Everyone has to start somewhere and the majority of riders will never forget that, so if you fall off or screw up in front of someone don't worry about it. They've probably fallen more times than you! If it's really bugging you, you could always talk to your instructor and see about scheduling lessons when there aren't as many people around.

Have fun and welcome to HF!


----------



## Zuzana (Dec 15, 2011)

*Practice between lessons - try online course?*

Hi, 
I agree with the last post. Just hang in there ...
There are many resources to help you. In fact too many to cover in a post here... there is a lot that you can do away from the horse.
I am not sure it's appropriate to post here - but this is not meant as advertising in any way! I am doing an online course this January - it is exactly geared to answer what you just asked.... how to learn more between lessons and practice without a horse.

As far as you apparent loss of skill: It happens! More often then us instructors like to admit... the pupil begins by listening to her own body - her own sense of balance, but with the instructor's input, the neural pathways get "blocked". Blocked with too much "chatter" and too much trying etc... 


I am not sure I can help with the specific question of rising trot without stirrups - without seeing you - but some general tips:
In the rise - your pelvis goes up and forward in a circular arc towards the horse's neck. you knees stay on the saddle - in fact they form the center of this circle (or part of a circle that your pelvis describes).
Without stirrups - you really use your thighs to make the rise! As you rise - your thighs move, right? During the phase of the stride when you sit in the saddle - your knees (patellas) point more or less forward. During the rise - your thighs rotate to a more vertical place - now your patellas point more down. You may think of your thighs gripping with the lower third - to ensure you can "lift off" from there. Just make sure you let that lower third rotate while it's firmly on the saddle - pushing you up and forward. Also remember to let the angle between your torso and your thighs open (on the way up) and close (on the way down).
Yes, the horse helps by "giving you a boost" with the bounce of his trot, but a lot of it is muscle use. Try this exercise: kneel on the floor, lower your pelvis to sit on your heels with your torso vertical. You can practice the rising trot from this position - as you slowly rise... Do your best to keep your upper body lined up correctly in neutral spine - in initiating the rise, do not move your shoulders first - try to lift your upper body as one piece (shoulders above hips) with your thighs. Think of your thighs as levers and your upper body as one piece, as a box that you lever up and down. 
You can put one hand on your lower back to make sure that the curve of your spine doesn't change as you rise. It's not easy - but spend some time playing with different feels of this "rising". And don't despair - often a skill learned like this, by dissection, is much more "yours" than something your body "just does" .

The other thought I had about your problem would have to do with the rhythm. If this horse is bouncy and you are kind of out of control before you start rising - maybe that is the problem? Do you find it hard to get into the rhythm with him? If so, you can try listening for his footfalls , or even glancing at his shoulders to figure out the timing. And start your rising with the first step of the trot! Just as you feel him going into the trot - already be on your way out of the saddle. This should save you getting disorganized by his bouncy trot. 

Just as a side-note here: eventually, you will learn how to influence any horse to become smooth and easy to ride, keep that in mind .

I am sorry to hear about your falls - I would like to remind you that you are in charge of these lessons! If you do not feel safe doing something - it is up to you to decide whether or not you should proceed. Your instructor is working for you - and you are paying for the use of the horse too - would you rent a car with no suspension or no brakes? Now I do not know all your details, but just want you to know you can request changes if you don't like something - in an experience you are paying for.... 
And maybe do some research if you can find the time and there is more then one place to take lessons in your area. I am in no way saying you should change etc., but what I am saying is: Inform yourself. There are many variances in facilities and approach to teaching. 
Don't throw away the wisdom of your years of being an adult just because you are new to riding, ok? 

hope this helps
Zuzana


----------



## TripR3 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thank you both so much for the advice! I had another lesson yesterday and it went MUCH better than my past few. There was hardly anyone there so I was much more relaxed and focused on the lesson, and didn't have a problem with the posting or sitting trot without stirrups  I just need to make sure to keep that focus whether there are other riders in the arena or not. I really appreciate the info on the online riding course too, that looks amazing! Thanks!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Also remember not to over think it.. and put your pride aside! Everyone was a beginner at one point, and those that judge aren't any better than the poop in the pasture!

Just remember to breathe through it all  and have fun! Horses can feel frustration


----------



## Rule of Reason (Feb 11, 2010)

Glad that your last lesson was a good one! I know what you mean about being embarrassed that as an adult you're not as good a rider as the teenie weenie girls. I think it's just something you have to tell yourself to forget. You're not riding for them, you're riding for your own pleasure. I eventually realized that they just had a head start on me, and there was no way I could get around that. Also, if you can get as knowledgeable as you can about all horsemanship -- equine health, nutrition, saddle fit, shoeing and hoof care, lunging, groundwork, clinics that may come along, heck you may even get interested in equine massage -- you'll have other things to stoke your confidence with. In a way, the actual riding is just the icing on the cake.

If your barn has a good atmosphere and you're a flexible person, you may find that some of these girls might even become your friends. The main thing is to keep an open mind and don't get dragged into any cliques or drama that might be going on. Also, if this barn does shows and some of these girls go to them, consider going yourself as a groom for one of them and showing your support for the "team." That will encourage them to see you as a person and not just another adult beginner. (Pardon if you're not a beginner, I'm not seeing your OP right now.)

Having said all that, there have been times when I, too, snuck out to the barn to ride when I thought no one would be around. But doing too much of that makes you seem antisocial, and you don't want that. Just have fun and concentrate on learning, and you'll start to feel that confidence as you progress.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

YOu know, when things get like this, do something else. Like, do some cooking. Or go out and just photograph the horses. Or call up an old friend. It is not helpful to get overly focussed on forcing progress that can only happen as fast as once a week will allow it. And, life goes on. Plug into it, too.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Is there any possible way that you can ride more than once a week?

Two options would be paying for the use of the horse for another hour without instruction, or half-leasing a horse.

There really is no substitute for mileage astride a horse.


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

I have the same problem affording lessons, I always right down notes and listen to EVERY word my trainer says. Ask lots of questions, that is what you are paying them to do. 
Have someone take video of yourself and watch it. Look at yourself and take the info your trainer gave you to help you improve. 

Write it down and put it into a pocket when riding to remind you.

Also try a lease where you work and then get lessons, riding on multiple horses is a great thing to learn how to ride different kinds of horses and help you learn how to work out problems.

Also, if you board then ask around if you have a problem, ask people you trust 
Good luck!


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Mileage is the best way to improve! Only being able to ride weekly means that it takes longer than for those that get to ride more often.

Keep yourself fit between lessons, walking, stretching exercises and some exercises that increase lung capacity - as you do more in the lesson you'll need the puff!


----------



## TripR3 (Oct 7, 2011)

I will have to ask my instructor if they offer anything like that, because I really would love to be able to get more saddle time. I'll let you know what I find out!


----------



## TripR3 (Oct 7, 2011)

So I talked to my instructor and it turns out that yes, I can actually practice on my own outside of lessons! All I have to do is a barn chore and then I can do a practice ride on my own  I'm so excited! Also a little nervous lol, I've never ridden without someone telling me exactly what to do. We shall see how it goes!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I wasn't able to read the whole thread. BUT, does your instructor give you homework? I always leave my students with all kinds of homework geared towards what we were working on. If your instructor doesn't do this, ask her for exercises that you can do between lessons and what these exercises are meant to help you with.


----------



## TripR3 (Oct 7, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> I wasn't able to read the whole thread. BUT, does your instructor give you homework? I always leave my students with all kinds of homework geared towards what we were working on. If your instructor doesn't do this, ask her for exercises that you can do between lessons and what these exercises are meant to help you with.


She doesn't, but I just emailed her asking for things I should work on while doing my practice ride, so that should help a bunch. I will have to ask her for other exercises I could do outside of riding. I've been asking other people and getting all kinds of riding books with exercises I could do, but hadn't thought of actually asking my instructor lol. Thanks!


----------

